# Web Easy Pro 6



## Primplepuss (Jan 12, 2007)

Firstly please forgive me if I have posted in the wrong place - you guys talk so technical but the heading says design forum so here goes !!

I know nothing about web design ( at all !! ) other than I wanted to have a go myself before I handed my hard earned cash over to some one to do it for me. So on the sales guys advice I bought Web Easy he said it was easy to use and easy to upload with - Just what I needed for my first project !!

I have made a very amature job of it but recognise where I need to smarten it up - as this is for my business I havent uploaded it yet as I have time to play about and give it a more professional look.

But I am stuck !!! Currently I have a square in the middle of the page - which I can design my page on - looks like a square word document - I understand it cant be made to fit automatically to everyones screen because web easy doesnt have that facility - which is fine - but I would at least like the background behind it to be a colour or pattern - rather than white ( I can see from web easys sample website that it can be done ) - but I just cant figure it out. 

Next problem I have is that I want to be able to have a scrolling page - like the on we are on now - I dont just want a square stuck in the middle of the screen - I have tried over tping and putting graphics half on and half off the screen but I just cuts them off !

Oh please be someone out there who can help me as I have gnawed my back teeth away with frustration - at me - the program and also at the very unhelpful support guy who has been e-mailing me from web easy !!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

primplepuss, Are you willing to learn some simple web scripting? (i.e. xhtml and css?) It's actually not very intimidating with the right people to guide you through the process..


----------



## Primplepuss (Jan 12, 2007)

yes - I will give anything at least one shot - as long as the teacher is willing to put up with me !!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

ok, describe exactly what you'd like to do with the site, and we'll get things started.


----------



## Primplepuss (Jan 12, 2007)

ok - first of all I have gone ahead and uploaded so you can see what I have done so far - cant do any harm if someone gets a look at it !! 

www.columbus-vacations.com

what you will see on your screen is the "square" that I am allowed to type on by web easy. What I want to do is have more info on my pages - therefore I need more than just the "square" - like this page I am on right now I can scroll down and it goes on and on. With mine I am only allowed to type in the square - hope I made sense.

I know it has an amature cartoony look about it but I am trying to appeal to the Disney vacationer market so although I want to retain some of the Mickey feel I want it a lot more professional - I would appreciate your comments ( not too harsh its my first time !! )

Thanks


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Primplepuss,

Short term: Unless you're very fond of it, take the sound out of your website. At that point, I'll take a closer look and give you a hand with making changes to what you want changed.

Long term: Getting started with learning XHTML and CSS..
Download NVU for your operating system. It's free for Windows, Linux, or Mac OS X. Use that instead of notepad. (Use the _source_ view in the program. It will act like notepad, except things will be a bit more orderly)

Give this a read:
HTML intro

Then this:
XHTML

Hit me with any questions on anything.


----------



## Primplepuss (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi V-Six

Sorry for the delay - my buisness kicked off unexpectedly !!

I already have something called Nvu - I didnt install it - it came with the computer ? It seems to be the same thing as you want me to down load. Just so you know - I never used notepad it was all done with Web easy ?

Having trouble taking the music off the website - it doesnt matter how I save it or what I do - its always there - driving me nuts - but will keep trying.

I have read the 2 links - I think I have a general grasp - time will tell !!

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Primplepuss (Jan 12, 2007)

arrrggghhhhhh ! 

Help !!!

I have managed to take the music off but I have also mucked everthing else up - have a look at it now - god only knows what I have done !!!


----------



## Primplepuss (Jan 12, 2007)

Panic over !!!!

I contacted 1 and 1 - the host I am using - and they fixed the problem - the problem was with the name of my home page ( it needed to be called index.html) which is fine and I understand why and stuff - but they just went ahead and fixed it and didnt tell me how !!!

The other thing is I have something called smart FTP which they told me to download - looks the same as Nvu ?? and they told me thats what I was to use to modify my website ????????????? I have no idea how the thing works !!

So basically they fixed it and didnt tell me how they did it so I am no further forward !!!

Sorry for the moaniing but they well playing the old power is knowledge card on me !!


----------



## boricua (May 17, 2008)

hi. is there anyone out there who can help me out im useing web easy pro 6 and my question would be i want to make a link inside of one of my pages to open up a new window within inside the same page i would appriciated if someone out there can help me thank you


----------

